# Newly Diagnosed Hemangiosarcoma



## Claire Ruth (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, this is new for me, and as of four hours ago, I had never heard of this disease. I had a female rottweiler who had cancer many years ago, but now we have two golden retrievers: 10.5 year old Sandy and 7 year old Murphy.

Sandy has had a number of issues, was on Deramaxx, seemed to be having trouble with her legs, but recently was limping, not eating, was not wanting to go outside, etc.

Well, took her to vet again today and this time they did a full blood series and x-rays. Grapefruit sized mass on her spleen, plus all of her labs point to trouble with kidneys, high liver values, blood in urine. 

Having an ultrasound tomorrow to determine if mass has spread. My question to this group, especially those who have suffered through this horrible disease: Now or later? We took Sandy home tonight and she seemed great. But she has been having many bad days too.

What did you do upon this diagnosis? I just don't want her to suffer too much. I know this is an incurable disease. When I read online, it seems like many people opt to euthanize their dogs immediately. I think I was in too much shock to do that. Just curious what everyone does. Thanks for your help. I am a heartbroken person tonight.


----------



## duncmelsmom (Dec 19, 2016)

Prayers and good feelings for you and Sandy. I've always heard that when it's time to euthanize, you'll know. Poor girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for your girl's diagnosis. 

When I've had to make this decision, I've always taken into consideration my dog's quality of life, were they still eating, going out and getting around on their own, whether or not they were in pain. If you're dog is still having more good days than bad days, I don't think its her time yet. 

This has always been a very hard decision for me to make, I've had to do it too many times. You will know when it's time.


----------



## Claire Ruth (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you so much. With my Rottie,Kira, I always felt like we waited too long.
But this time, I know Sandy has an agressive cancer, but se seems so happy most days.
We are treating her like a queen for now. But we know things could change rapidly.
So sad!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What horrible news! This rotten cancer affects far too many goldens. When you have the results of the ultrasound and have discussed them with the vet, you'll be in a much better position to decide what to do and when. Spoil her, give her people food like icecream and, of course, love her. Please let us know the findings of the ultrasound and give her a scratch from me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

On the day Jake collapsed we didn't know what was wrong. So they stabilized him by draining the fluid. Then the ultrasound showed he had a mass in his heart and liver. Since we stabilized him we brought him home. He was a normal dog. No issues for two weeks. He had a small bleed but recovered. He had another great week full of life and would never know he was sick then he collapsed and it was pretty bad so we had to let him go. Your dog will let you know when it's time. For us how could we put him down when after stabilizing him he was s happy dog and had no signs. So we let it play itself out. We don't regret it at all. He had a wonderful 3 weeks with lots of love. Prayers to your doggie. The sad thing is the cancer Jake had they are normal and then just collapse. There were no stop eating or being tired days at all.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I have been down this road too many times. Hemangiosarcoma is just plain evil. I agree that quality is the key word. You know her best so you will be able to see when the bad days out number the good. There isn't much more that you can do. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I am so sorry about Sandy's diagnosis. 

Cody was diagnosed with hemagiosarcoma of the spleen on Nov. 20 2016. He many good days after that! Rallied to almost normal for a couple 3 day stretches. 

Then cancer spread to his lymph glands. It became very obvious he was ready on Dec. 19. 

If Sandy seems ok and is eating and drinking, keep treating her like the queen she is and keep her comfortable for as long as you can.

I agree with the others, you will know when it's time. 

Connie and [email protected]:bigangel:


----------

